# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  برنامج Fast Reboot Pro v2.9 لاعادة تشغيل هاتفك بمزايا عديدة

## AMR@RAMZI

*برنامج Fast Reboot Pro v2.9 لاعادة تشغيل هاتفك بمزايا عديدة*   *البرنامج مهم لان بعد استخدامه سيقوم بتفريغ الذاكرة العشوائية في  هاتفك ليصبح الهاتف سريع في التصفح .. ايضا تستطيع توقيت عملية اعادة  التشغيل ليقوم بها الهاتف تلقائياً في وقت تحدده له انت من خلال ضبطه*   
Fast Reboot Pro v2.9 
Requirements: Android 1.5+
 Overview: Simulates a reboot and thus frees up memory - your phone will be much snappier!        
Simulates a reboot by closing/restarting all core and user processes (configurable) and thus frees up memory.
 Your phone should be much snappier after using Fast Reboot Pro. 
- Select processes that should be excluded from being restarted/closed!
 - Schedule automatic fast reboots (e.g. every day at 4am)
 - Option to automatically fast reboot when you unlock your device (from standby)
 - Comes with a widget to instantly start a reboot 
What's in this version:
 -Now includes a shortcut to launch the "fast reload" directly (if you do not want to use the widget).
 -To place a shortcut on the desktop, press and hold a free on your desktop, select "Hot Keys" and "Run fast reset"
 -Added Locale / Tasker-integration (free market with Android: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
 -Added notification options (option to save the notification on the screen, additional vibration will restart automatically)    *تحميل : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## عودونى عنيك

ميرسى جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------


## medismail

:Embarrassment: 
Alf chokr lakom

----------


## AOKA

merci

----------


## hamid4

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور وكثيرا

----------


## hamid4

*البرنامج مهم شكرا*

----------


## fouzi210

حبيبي شكرا

----------


## ridouan

mercccci

----------


## Ksa-1

شكررررررررررا   
تسلم يمينك   
مبدع

----------


## Ksa-1

شكررررررررررا   
تسلم يمينك   
مبدع

----------


## amro_eg_1984

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور وكثيرا

----------

